# notitoi 'Wongso' 10" diameter plant



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This group of noritoi is about to be split and repotted. It is a very husky plant that thrives emersed in a basic set up.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a big daddy noritoi there. A close friend grows it submersed and it stays a good bit smaller than that, I'd say 6-7" tall or so.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow thats a big daddy!

hows the root structure look in that pot??? haha


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, the roots are growing profusely right through the holes in the pot bottom. It is probably the lushest looking Crypt I have ever seen. It has a heart shaped leaf with crinkles - a real beauty - easy to grow and not costly.
It will be split soon and a few will be be sold, I guess.
Bill


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

hahha snap a picture of the roots, if/when you pull it up to trim some off.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, that's a serious crypt! Those leaves are really impressive and healthy


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

great looking crypt! first time I get to see one in emersed form.

how many plants are you getting from the split?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow thats huge! I also really like the bullated one in the back


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks. I believe the one in back may be hudoroi or maybe a bullosa. I would have to go look.
Bill


----------

